# Externe Ansteuerung (Motor,Licht) mit Java?



## JPhil (19. Dez 2003)

Servus!

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie und ob es überhaupt möglich ist mit Java ein Programm zu schreiben, mit dem man über eine serielle Schnittstelle (oder USB,etc.) einen Motor oder ähnliches ansteuern kann?

Habe nämlich keine Ahnung!

Schonmal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Ebenius (19. Dez 2003)

Naja möglich ist das natürlich. Aber da die Schnittstellen systemabhängig sind und java Plattform-Unabhängig ist, wirst Du Dir schon für den Port eine _native_-Schnittstelle für Dein System bauen müssen. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es für PCs schon einige fertige Sachen für Linux und/oder Windows gibt. Hab aber nicht nach sowas gesucht... Google mal.

Das Programm zur Ansteuerung kann dann natürlich in java laufen.

 :arrow: Gehört nicht nach AWT&Swing :arrow: *verschieb*

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2003)

OK, danke schön!

Dann werd ich lieber die Finger davon lassen*g*!

Sorry für die falsche Rubrik!


----------



## Guest (6. Jan 2004)

hi

ich habe schon mal an einem projekt mitgearbeitet, da wurden mittels java applikation zwei schrittmotoren angesteuert. das ganze wurde mit einem kontoller von ak modul realisiert. www.ak-modul-bus.de die typenbezeichnung war CY7C63001-2 du solltest ihn unter bauteile im onlineshop finden. auf der page findest du auch die files zur programmierung, falls nicht, kann ich sie dir schicken. weiters gibt es einen pic von microchip, welcher mit der usb schnittstelle kommunizieren kann. leider habe ich damit keine erfahrung. 
ich hoffe das hat dir ein wenig geholfen.

mfg

jopp


----------



## Stefan1200 (6. Jan 2004)

Also von Sun gibt es immerhin eine API, in der man den Seriellen COM Port und den Parallelen LPT Port unter Windows (und Solaris) ansprechen kann. Vielleicht reicht dir das schon?!?

http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/


----------

